# Hello from Orange, CA



## MichaelJM (May 17, 2010)

Hello everyone!

This forum has been a great resource for me in the past, so I've finally decided to join it. It seems like a nice place. You finding me on Facebook, Frederick, made me take a second look.  

I'm a student majoring in film production, and next year will be my last year of that. My interest in composition began when I first arrived at college, so I've been working on it for the past 3 years. I'm trying to complete a minor in music, and trying to learn everything I can in what spare time is left. It's been a fun process, and not something I'll be stopping anytime soon.

I'm looking forward to contributing to the forums, and learning from this community.

Michael


----------



## spectrum (May 18, 2010)

Welcome! 

We are you going to school?


----------



## MichaelJM (May 18, 2010)

spectrum @ Mon May 17 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> We are you going to school?


Chapman University


----------



## spectrum (May 18, 2010)

Cool!

We have something in common then.


----------



## Ashermusic (May 18, 2010)

MichaelJM @ Tue May 18 said:


> spectrum @ Mon May 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome!
> ...



So is my friend's son, Zach Frank. He is quite talented.


----------



## cc64 (May 18, 2010)

Ashermusic @ Tue May 18 said:


> MichaelJM @ Tue May 18 said:
> 
> 
> > So is my friend's son, Zach Frank. He is quite talented.



Well, his dad is no slouch either ; ) 

Best,

Claude


----------



## MichaelJM (May 18, 2010)

spectrum @ Tue May 18 said:


> Cool!
> 
> We have something in common then.


Really? Awesome! :D



Ashermusic @ Tue May 18 said:


> So is my friend's son, Zach Frank. He is quite talented.


Shame I don't know him then. But, if it's the same Zach Frank, and I'm guessing it is, I'll be seeing the film he sound designed http://ftv.chapman.edu/about/event_calendar/advanced_production_screenings_ii/ (tonight), so I'll have to pay extra attention!


----------



## Skotein (May 24, 2010)

Aw, neat! Frederick found me too. Guess that's something we have in common. 

Nice to meet another young composer here! Looking forward to hearing your work, Michael.


----------

